# HBO Go but no HBO Now



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I guess its good news for some that Tivo as added HBO GO but what about HBO Now for Cord Cutters. For us the whole Idea of TIvo is to use it as an OTA DVR not to subscribe to cable so we can get HBO.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From what I understand HBO Now is currently limited to a few devices due to how their billing works. They don't actually sell standalone subscriptions directly. Apple or Roku sell you the subscription, sharing part of the profit, and then you access HBO Now via their special apps. So for them to add it to TiVo they would need to have a way for TiVo to sell you the subscription, or at the very least tap in to the billing/authorization system of one of the existing resellers. 

I think some of TiVo's cable partners do offer HBO Now to their internet only customers, so maybe they will allow it in those areas. But unless you're in one of those areas you're probably SOL unless TiVo wants to get in to the business of reselling HBO subscriptions or HBO changes course and starts selling them directly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> From what I understand HBO Now is currently limited to a few devices due to how their billing works. They don't actually sell standalone subscriptions directly. Apple or Roku sell you the subscription, sharing part of the profit, and then you access HBO Now via their special apps.


How does it work via IE 10, then? You buy it from Microsoft?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I assume that only works after you've subscribed through one of the authorized resellers.

According to this page there are only currently 6 resellers...

http://order.hbonow.com/providers

Amazon, Google, Apple, Optimum cable, Verizon and Roku. You can not sign up for the service directly. You have to go through one of them


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> I assume that only works after you've subscribed through one of the authorized resellers.
> 
> According to this page there are only currently 6 resellers...
> 
> ...


Interesting, something I did not know. Thanks.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I assume that only works after you've subscribed through one of the authorized resellers.
> 
> According to this page there are only currently 6 resellers...
> 
> ...


Okay.

I couldn't check that. I am at work and I ran into blocks.


----------



## bedweazel (Jan 31, 2016)

I take it the subscription can't be separated from the delivery? If I subscribe on Amazon or Apple I can't log in on another device with that info?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bedweazel said:


> I take it the subscription can't be separated from the delivery? If I subscribe on Amazon or Apple I can't log in on another device with that info?


You have to use an authentication code the device gives you.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

bedweazel said:


> I take it the subscription can't be separated from the delivery? If I subscribe on Amazon or Apple I can't log in on another device with that info?


Yes, you can, at least if HBO NOW works like Showtime. I subscribed to the standalone Showtime service, signing up on Roku. There was no authentication code (as with Showtime Anytime or HBO GO); rather, I was prompted to create a Showtime user name and password. I could then use those credentials to access the service using the Showtime app on Apple TV, iPad, web browser, etc. But since the initial sign-up was through Roku, they handled the billing and got a cut of the $11 monthly fee.

I suppose if TiVo were to offer either of these standalone services, they would need to handle monthly billing since they would have to offer a way for folks to start a new subscription. But since they're already set up to do billing for ongoing TiVo service, and since they stand to get a cut of the subscription fees from HBO or Showtime, I don't see why they wouldn't. Just a matter of getting the services to play ball with TiVo.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

davefred99 said:


> I guess its good news for some that Tivo as added HBO GO but what about HBO Now for Cord Cutters. For us the whole Idea of TIvo is to use it as an OTA DVR not to subscribe to cable so we can get HBO.


Agree, not really seeing a value point on this being only available to those who already sub to HBO and have OD.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not all of us have on demand. Comcast and Cox are the only two cable companies that offer access to VOD via TiVo. Those of us on other cable systems rely on OTT services HBOGo and Showtime Anytime to get access to content we pay for without having to rent a cable box for $5-7/mo just to use VOD. I'm in Charter country so this is a very welcome addition for me.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

miadlor said:


> Agree, not really seeing a value point on this being only available to those who already sub to HBO and have OD.


Most people with Tivos don't have access to the cable company's on-demand. That's only available to subscribers of a few companies. This move gives linear HBO subscribers to the on-demand back catalog via the device they use to consume TV.

Given that the user base for HBO Go significantly outnumbers that of HBO Now, you can't fault them for hitting that audience first.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

bedweazel said:


> I take it the subscription can't be separated from the delivery? If I subscribe on Amazon or Apple I can't log in on another device with that info?


To be clear: once you subscribe to HBO Now on any platform, you're in.

And then, you can watch it on any platform that offers HBO Now. You just have to authorize the device.

For instance, I got HBO Now via AppleTV. And every month my bill came from Apple.

But as soon as I was an HBO Now customer, I could also use it on my NVidea Shield 4K STB, on my two Android tablets, on my smartphone, and on another AppleTV in another house.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes but currently every platform that offers HBO Now also has a way to sign up for a new account. So it wouldn't really make sense for TiVo to offer an HBO Now app unless they also have some way to do the billing. (maybe they're working on that, who knows)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but currently every platform that offers HBO Now also has a way to sign up for a new account. So it wouldn't really make sense for TiVo to offer an HBO Now app unless they also have some way to do the billing. (maybe they're working on that, who knows)


Yeah. Like clicking a Subscribe button and then getting a message asking you to log into your TiVo account and link a credit card to it, either right there in the app or via TiVo.com.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

miadlor said:


> Agree, not really seeing a value point on this being only available to those who already sub to HBO and have OD.


I think it has more to do with TIVO mostly being a cable TV DVR and only giving cord cutters lip service so they can stay on the good side of the cable operators. There is not any real money in catering to the non cable customers. The more I think about it I think Tablo is a better option for cord cutters as it allows for OTA/DVR watching via most all the streaming boxes like Roku & FireTV which both do a far better job @ streaming anyways. Tivo could fix that by offering a Roku/FireTV app but that would kill Tivo Mini sales.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

davefred99 said:


> I think it has more to do with TIVO mostly being a cable TV DVR and only giving cord cutters lip service so they can stay on the good side of the cable operators. There is not any real money in catering to the non cable customers.


Well, TiVo brought the Roamio OTA to market, which I would say is more than lip-service to cord cutters since that box combined OTA TV with OTT streaming but couldn't access cable TV. That product is now discontinued and it remains to be seen whether TiVo will continue to pursue cord-cutters with an OTA-only version of the Bolt. As of last Oct., TiVo said to expect it by year-end. It's still not out, so perhaps they've decided it isn't profitable enough. Who knows?

I think the chance of seeing the HBO NOW or Showtime app on TiVo is much higher if they produce a lower-cost OTA-only Bolt that will have greater appeal to cord-cutters.

Tablo looks pretty nice, I agree, but it doesn't search across and link to both TV and streaming the way TiVo's OnePass does. But I suspect a lot of cord cutters don't necessarily care about that the way I do.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but currently every platform that offers HBO Now also has a way to sign up for a new account. So it wouldn't really make sense for TiVo to offer an HBO Now app unless they also have some way to do the billing. (maybe they're working on that, who knows)


That's a really good point.

I've had HBO Now since it debuted. I have FIOS too, but never subscribed to HBO there, since it was $60 more per year, compared to HBO Now.

But since I subscribed to HBO Now, I learned that HBO Go is on more platforms. It's on my Samsung 4K TV, and now it's on my TiVos. When I learned that, I canceled HBO Now and subscribed to HBO through FIOS. And because of that, I now have HBO Go on everything.

I appreciate TiVo adding it to their devices. Very nice.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but currently every platform that offers HBO Now also has a way to sign up for a new account. So it wouldn't really make sense for TiVo to offer an HBO Now app unless they also have some way to do the billing. (maybe they're working on that, who knows)


Maybe they should, Tivo could make commissions off the MRC's.

Also with other providers. People keep thinking Tivo is outdated and irrelevant. I think with the right leadership they can grow.

Imagine a new Tivo OTA with all these streaming services with Tivo taking in revenue. A cordcutter's dream.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

miadlor said:


> Agree, not really seeing a value point on this being only available to those who already sub to HBO and have OD.


If you really prefer the horrible VOD interface, sure. I don't and it sucks that HBO Go is not available on Comcast.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> If you really prefer the horrible VOD interface, sure. I don't and it sucks that HBO Go is not available on Comcast.


Why not just use TiVo's search to find what you want and play from there rather than browsing through the Xfinity VOD menu?

Scott


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

slowbiscuit said:


> If you really prefer the horrible VOD interface, sure. I don't and it sucks that HBO Go is not available on Comcast.


So isn't that exactly a reason why HBO Now would be better? It's better because even if you have Cable some don't allow use of HBO GO, and it's better because you don't need to have Cable to get HBO. And if you do have HBO through Cable and it does allow HBO Go there are already many ways to easily get it, having also on TIVO not as important. 
I suppose if they could have both that would be good.

Of course with the advent of 4K, unless you have a Bolt using apps from a TIVO could be a disadvantage anyway over using a Roku or your Smart TV's App.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah. Like clicking a Subscribe button and then getting a message asking you to log into your TiVo account and link a credit card to it, either right there in the app or via TiVo.com.


Right, it's just that simple.

It's not like there'd be accounting to work out for an entirely new revenue stream plus a business arrangement with HBO in order to facilitate payments and revenue sharing. Plus any customer service involved.

Not to mention they can't sell HBO's product unless HBO even WANTS them to.

Yea, super simple.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> So isn't that exactly a reason why HBO Now would be better? It's better because even if you have Cable some don't allow use of HBO GO, and it's better because you don't need to have Cable to get HBO. And if you do have HBO through Cable and it does allow HBO Go there are already many ways to easily get it, having also on TIVO not as important. I suppose if they could have both that would be good. Of course with the advent of 4K, unless you have a Bolt using apps from a TIVO could be a disadvantage anyway over using a Roku or your Smart TV's App.


Most providers allow HBO go on every device it is available on. Comcast is a huge excretion. Fios and directv both allow it on every device, for example.


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Comcast is a huge excretion.


I know this is a probably an auto-correct, but it made me laugh really really hard. Because it's true.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Eddie501 said:


> I know this is a probably an auto-correct, but it made me laugh really really hard. Because it's true.


iPhone knows best.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> Right, it's just that simple.
> 
> It's not like there'd be accounting to work out for an entirely new revenue stream plus a business arrangement with HBO in order to facilitate payments and revenue sharing. Plus any customer service involved.
> 
> ...


???

I never said there wouldn't be contractual or back office details to work out. Anyone who knows the least bit about business realizes that would be the case. I was simply pointing out, from the UI/UX perspective, how the sign-up process could work.

Look, if you have useful information to share about TiVo, or would like to post things to help answer other people's questions, or have suggestions/opinions about what you want to see TiVo implement, by all means, please add to the TiVo Community Forum and help make this a useful and enjoyable place.

If you simply want to be snarky and childish, just go away.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For all we know they're already working on getting HBO Now going. They specifically expressed interest back when it was release last April. Given "TiVo time" it could take years.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

davefred99 said:


> I guess its good news for some that Tivo as added HBO GO but what about HBO Now for Cord Cutters. For us the whole Idea of TIvo is to use it as an OTA DVR not to subscribe to cable so we can get HBO.


Seem to me you will most of what you want by signing up for Amazon Prime and just add Showtime and Starz.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

Johncv said:


> Seem to me you will most of what you want by signing up for Amazon Prime and just add Showtime and Starz.


Its not about getting most of what I want,. Its about fair and equal access for everything. Cable and Programmers have for years screamed about piracy and locking content such as DVD's & Premium content down so they can squeeze every last dollar out of us. I do not mind paying for content but once I do I want to use it as I please and watch it on what ever device I choose.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Johncv said:


> Seem to me you will most of what you want by signing up for Amazon Prime and just add Showtime and Starz.


I love the fact that you can add those premium services to your Amazon Prime subscription. I signed up for Showtime that way and also took advantage of their 7-day free trial for Starz (but didn't keep it). I wish HBO would follow suit and distribute their service that way too, but I'm not holding my breath.

But if someone is specifically interested in HBO content, they're not going to find that on Showtime or Starz, or vice versa. All three carry different original series and all of them have exclusive contracts with different movie studios to carry their films several months after they leave theaters. There's almost zero overlap between those three premium services.


----------



## dimitri2000 (Sep 18, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Most providers allow HBO go on every device it is available on. Comcast is a huge excretion. Fios and directv both allow it on every device, for example.


Directv does not allow HBO Go on my Romaio, only via Directv Puerto Rico.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dimitri2000 said:


> Directv does not allow HBO Go on my Romaio, only via Directv Puerto Rico.


I should've said up until now.

Directv makes some sense. Even though they have a TiVo model, it does not do apps like the current tivos. Adding HBO go for directv users makes little sense. Adding it for systems like fios actually makes fios more attractive to TiVo users.

Comcast can claim they have on demand so HBO go but their stance on other platforms is more extreme than most.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Comcast can claim they have on demand so HBO go but their stance on other platforms is more extreme than most.


Yeah, seems like Comcast has a worse history than any other major pay TV provider in allowing their customers to use authenticated "TV everywhere" apps like HBO GO on whatever device the customer chooses. They drug their feet for years before finally allowing HBO GO on Roku. Maybe they'll eventually allow it on TiVo. Maybe not. Certainly, Comcast prefers that their customers do all their on-demand viewing through their own platforms such as Xfinity OnDemand, Streampix, Xfinity TV Go, etc.

That's the beauty of OTT (as opposed to authenticated) streaming apps. Subscribe to HBO NOW and you can use it on ANY device that has the app. You don't need permission from anyone.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes but authenticated are usually already in your payments.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes but authenticated are usually already in your payments.


Yeah, if HBO is bundled in for "free" as part of your cable/sat package, then it probably makes no sense to pay $15 per month for HBO NOW. But if that's not the case, and you'd have to pay to add HBO to your cable/sat service, but that service won't authenticate HBO GO on your preferred device(s), then you may wish to go with HBO NOW instead. Admittedly, that's not going to be the case for many folks. I'm sure the vast majority of HBO NOW subscribers are folks who don't have cable/sat TV, which is HBO's intention.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, if HBO is bundled in for "free" as part of your cable/sat package, then it probably makes no sense to pay $15 per month for HBO NOW. But if that's not the case, and you'd have to pay to add HBO to your cable/sat service, but that service won't authenticate HBO GO on your preferred device(s), then you may wish to go with HBO NOW instead. Admittedly, that's not going to be the case for many folks. I'm sure the vast majority of HBO NOW subscribers are folks who don't have cable/sat TV, which is HBO's intention.


 Agreed.

HBO's stated intent is to get cord cutters.


----------



## brahmus (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but currently every platform that offers HBO Now also has a way to sign up for a new account. So it wouldn't really make sense for TiVo to offer an HBO Now app unless they also have some way to do the billing. (maybe they're working on that, who knows)


This is not entirely true. You can watch at hbonow.com in a web browser on a computer if you have an account through some other source, but there is no way to setup an account on hbonow.com.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

brahmus said:


> This is not entirely true. You can watch at hbonow.com in a web browser on a computer if you have an account through some other source, but there is no way to setup an account on hbonow.com.


That's what he said. You can't sign up directly through HBO.


----------



## TechGuerrero (May 26, 2016)

Hoping HBO gets creative with their *billing (beyond Apple, Roku, Fire TV)* and TiVo jumps in on diversifying ways to get HBO. Many households are transitioning or trying to *transition to a cable-cutter scenario*, thus, HBO Now (instead of HBO Go) seems "urgent". Also, post-trial HBO Now may offer better deals than HBO via cable distributor ...and that's just one reason to give Tivo clients the freedom to "go with" GO or NOW.

The same goes for "Showtime Anytime" and I'm sure this list will grow.

#HBO #HBONow


----------



## robdubbleu (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi folks. First post here. I searched (extensively) but couldn't find a definitive answer on this:

Can anybody confirm that HBO GO works on the Roamio OTA? 

I did an online chat with Tivo support and they couldn't (more like WOULDN'T) confirm. I'm sure that's an agreement with HBO to inhibit encouraging people to share HBO Go logins...

I have 2 homes however, and pay for cable/HBO at one. My second one doesn't have cable access at all, so I'd like to use a Roamio OTA at that location.

Thanks!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Works fine on the Roamio Basic which is internally identical to the OTA from what I understand.

You should have no legal or ethical qualms about using HBO Go anywhere you like as long as it's you or a family member.

Obviously it won't work at all if you don't have internet access.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

robdubbleu said:


> Hi folks. First post here. I searched (extensively) but couldn't find a definitive answer on this:
> 
> Can anybody confirm that HBO GO works on the Roamio OTA?
> 
> ...


Yes, there is an HBO Go app on the TiVo Roamio OTA and it works. If you tell me the name of the cable TV provider through which you subscribe to HBO, I can let you know whether or not that cable provider will allow you to sign in on the HBO Go app on TiVo. (Cox and Time Warner Cable, for instance, DO allow it but Comcast and DirecTV do not.)


----------



## robdubbleu (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks guys! I was pretty confident that it was supported but couldn't find any specific mention of it on the net. 

It's TWC, so I should be all set with HBO Go access.

Thanks!


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

How about if you no longer have cable and want to go "NOW" can I or must I order through SLING / VUE / AMAZON?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

DEC2955 said:


> How about if you no longer have cable and want to go "NOW" can I or must I order through SLING / VUE / AMAZON?


You can subscribe to HBO NOW and watch it on the following devices:
https://order.hbonow.com/devices

Unfortunately, TiVo is not one of those devices. However, given that there is an HBO NOW app available for Samsung Smart TVs, perhaps we'll see it eventually ported over to TiVo. I believe that Samsung Smart TV apps are coded in HTML5, as are TiVo apps. The HBO Go app that TiVo got earlier this year looks just like the HBO Go app that's been on Samsung Smart TVs since 2011. (Hey! It only took five years to come to TiVo!)

Or, if you subscribe to Sling TV, you can add HBO to your subscription there and watch HBO through the Sling TV app.


----------



## JWadle (May 2, 2015)

This whole HBO Now thing is very confusing.

I have a TiVo BOLT with Comcast cable and the Amazon and Netflix apps. Can I cancel my HBO through Comcast and get HBO Now via the Amazon app on the BOLT?

Is there any word about a native HBO Now app on TiVo?

Thanks


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

JWadle said:


> This whole HBO Now thing is very confusing.
> 
> I have a TiVo BOLT with Comcast cable and the Amazon and Netflix apps. Can I cancel my HBO through Comcast and get HBO Now via the Amazon app on the BOLT?
> 
> ...


Nope. Amazon allows Prime subscribers to add Showtime and/or Starz (along with lesser known, less expensive packages) to their accounts for $9/mo. each, letting you watch those networks' content in the Amazon Video app. But they don't offer HBO as an add-on, at least not yet.

The only ways to subscribe to HBO as a purely streaming service (without cable/satellite) is via HBO Now or as an add-on to Sling TV. Unfortunately, TiVo doesn't offer apps for either HBO Now or Sling TV. The last TiVo CEO (who is now gone) publicly expressed interest in HBO Now coming to TiVo back when it launched in spring 2015 but I've seen no mention of it since then. I did read an interview with HBO's head of digital efforts last year, though, where she stated that the plan is to eventually bring HBO Now to every platform that has HBO Go (which is an app only for HBO's cable/satellite subscribers). TiVo *finally* landed the HBO Go app this past March. TiVo and PlayStation 3 & 4 are the only devices that currently have HBO Go but not HBO Now. So maybe some day TiVo will get HBO Now...


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

JWadle said:


> This whole HBO Now thing is very confusing.
> 
> I have a TiVo BOLT with Comcast cable and the Amazon and Netflix apps. Can I cancel my HBO through Comcast and get HBO Now via the Amazon app on the BOLT?
> 
> ...


No, need to use one of the supported devices. I do not think we will see Now for the TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I gave reasons to be optimistic about HBO Now on TiVo above. But there are also reasons to doubt we'll ever see it. With HBO Now, HBO treats digital distributors of the app/service (companies like Apple, Google, etc.) as "middle-men" who get a cut of the subscription fee; it's the same model they've successfully used with cable and satellite over the years to distribute traditional HBO. As with cable companies, HBO relies on digital distributors of HBO Now to allow for sign-ups and to manage customer accounts and billing. You can't sign up for HBO Now directly from HBO. If a company wants to put HBO Now on their device, they have to handle customer accounts. Whether TiVo (especially after the merger with Rovi) wishes to expand their retail efforts to distribute HBO Now is questionable; it would mean allowing for in-app and online sign-ups and then online account management for customers to pay the monthly fee and cancel subscriptions.

It's also questionable whether HBO views TiVo as a worthwhile distribution partner. Compared to the giant user bases of their current partners (Apple, Google, Roku and Amazon), there just aren't that many active retail TiVo users. And only a fraction of those folks are non-cable subscribers (i.e. cord cutters/OTA viewers), the target market for HBO Now.

EDIT: Hmm, OK, maybe scratch all the above. It looks like HBO put the HBO Now app on the Xbox One this spring but without the option of signing up through that app. So apparently Microsoft isn't handling customer billing for HBO Now. To use HBO Now on Xbox, you have to first sign up through the app on a different platform, then use your username and password to log in on the Xbox app. Not sure if that's a temporary situation or not.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> I gave reasons to be optimistic about HBO Now on TiVo above. But there are also reasons to doubt we'll ever see it. With HBO Now, HBO treats digital distributors of the app/service (companies like Apple, Google, etc.) as "middle-men" who get a cut of the subscription fee; it's the same model they've successfully used with cable and satellite over the years to distribute traditional HBO. As with cable companies, HBO relies on digital distributors of HBO Now to allow for sign-ups and to manage customer accounts and billing. You can't sign up for HBO Now directly from HBO. If a company wants to put HBO Now on their device, they have to handle customer accounts. Whether TiVo (especially after the merger with Rovi) wishes to expand their retail efforts to distribute HBO Now is questionable; it would mean allowing for in-app and online sign-ups and then online account management for customers to pay the monthly fee and cancel subscriptions.
> 
> It's also questionable whether HBO views TiVo as a worthwhile distribution partner. Compared to the giant user bases of their current partners (Apple, Google, Roku and Amazon), there just aren't that many active retail TiVo users. And only a fraction of those folks are non-cable subscribers (i.e. cord cutters/OTA viewers), the target market for HBO Now.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, OK, maybe scratch all the above. It looks like HBO put the HBO Now app on the Xbox One this spring but without the option of signing up through that app. So apparently Microsoft isn't handling customer billing for HBO Now. To use HBO Now on Xbox, you have to first sign up through the app on a different platform, then use your username and password to log in on the Xbox app. Not sure if that's a temporary situation or not.


So, HBO wants someone else to handle collection of the payments for the service, but would not explain why it not on the Playstation seem to Sony would collect payment.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't even understand why HBO has two different apps. Doesn't make any sense. Why not have one app (call it whatever they want) and you can login with your cable/satellite login or an HBO login where you make payments to them with your credit card on their website. I don't get why this whole thing is so complicated.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe at the moment the two services are actually hosted by two difference servers. HBONow is hosted by the same network as MLB and WWE, HOBGo is still hosted by HBOs home grown servers.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

NYHeel said:


> I don't even understand why HBO has two different apps. Doesn't make any sense. Why not have one app (call it whatever they want) and you can login with your cable/satellite login or an HBO login where you make payments to them with your credit card on their website. I don't get why this whole thing is so complicated.


Some of it is a marketing strategy on HBO's part. They first had the HBO Go app, the authenticated "tv everywhere" app to let cable/sat subscribers watch HBO "on the go" on their mobile devices and computers (and eventually, also at home, on TV-connected streaming boxes and game consoles). When they decided to launch a standalone internet-only "over-the-top" (OTT) version of their service that doesn't require cable/sat, they wanted to make a big splash with it and introduce it to the public as something new and different. So it was launched with a different app with a different name: HBO Now.

But to some extent, I think the purpose of having two separate apps is for HBO to avoid pissing off their longstanding cable/sat partners. They're trying to walk a tightrope between gaining new subscribers who don't have cable/sat without encouraging existing cable/sat subscribers to drop that service and become cord-cutters since they no longer need cable/sat to get HBO. Having two different apps and brands is part of that strategy.

But in the long run, I do suspect there will be only one streaming app from them, simply called "HBO". Starz has already gone that route. Their original authenticated "TV everywhere" app for cable/sat subscribers was called Starz Play but when they launched a new standalone OTT version of their service this year, they came out with a new app simply called "Starz". You can either sign up for standalone service through that app OR use your cable/sat account to sign in if you subscribe to Starz that way. Comcast, however, does not like that this new app pulls double-duty for both kinds of subscriptions and will not allow their customers who subscribe to Starz as part of their cable package to log in and use the new Starz app. Good ol' Comcast...


----------



## juser_bogus (Sep 26, 2006)

I can watch HBO NOW in any browser on my computer... this just shows tivo is not focusing on the right things... If PlayOn can do it then why can't tivo?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

juser_bogus said:


> I can watch HBO NOW in any browser on my computer... this just shows tivo is not focusing on the right things... If PlayOn can do it then why can't tivo?


Because it requires HBO and TiVo to have a deal in place and for HBO to develop the app. Also, HBO Now is different in that TiVo would likely have to handle billing for the app itself. Running HBO Now in a browser is much different.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HBO Go actually requires that the device provider handle billing. They do not offer any direct billing solutions at all. So the only way TiVo could offer HBO Now would be to partner with HBO and strike a deal for them to do the billing. Just because HBO Now allows you to watch in a browser after you've signed up via another device does not mean they allow any device to piggyback an app the same way.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Well, if HBO wanted to, they might put an HBO NOW app on TiVo even without TiVo handling sign-ups and billing. As a mentioned in an earlier post above, there's a precedent of that on the Xbox. That at least was the case when HBO NOW debuted on Xbox One this spring; I don't know if Microsoft has begun acting as a distributor since then or not.

But my guess is that, given the relatively small user base of retail TiVos, and given that a minority of those users are non-cable subscribers, and further given that the future of TiVo for non-cable folks (i.e. OTA viewers) would appear to be the Mantis, which will likely only offer pure DVR service but no other apps, I'd say HBO's view is "Why bother developing and supporting an HBO NOW app for that platform?"


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> "Why bother developing and supporting an HBO NOW app for that platform?"


This is the most likely answer. The bean counters went to work, looked at TiVo's supplied OTA #'s and said. -- Nah bruh.


----------



## stracrb (Sep 22, 2009)

I've read this thread, researched on line and still have questions... I'm considering cancelling my cable subscription and getting the Tivo Roamio OTA. I still want to have access to HBO. The only other streaming device I have is the Chromecast. So... what I *think* is that I can subscribe to HBO Now through Android and then cast it to my tv from the app. But, that there is no way to access a menu through my tv or the Roamio OTA. Is this correct? I'm a little worried since the reviews I"m seeing on the streaming quality of HBO Now are pretty bad. I'm assuming this also means that I can't use the DVR capabilities of the Roamio for any of the HBO programs. 

All of you seem to have a lot more historical knowledge of this stuff than I do... so the simpler the replies, the better! Thanks!
Stacey


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

stracrb said:


> I've read this thread, researched on line and still have questions... I'm considering cancelling my cable subscription and getting the Tivo Roamio OTA. I still want to have access to HBO. The only other streaming device I have is the Chromecast. So... what I *think* is that I can subscribe to HBO Now through Android and then cast it to my tv from the app. But, that there is no way to access a menu through my tv or the Roamio OTA. Is this correct? I'm a little worried since the reviews I"m seeing on the streaming quality of HBO Now are pretty bad. I'm assuming this also means that I can't use the DVR capabilities of the Roamio for any of the HBO programs.
> 
> All of you seem to have a lot more historical knowledge of this stuff than I do... so the simpler the replies, the better! Thanks!
> Stacey


Yes, what you're thinking is correct. You'll subscribe to HBO NOW through your Google Play account (subscription sign-up will be inside the HBO NOW app on your Android phone/tablet). You'll navigate the menus inside that app on your phone/tablet to find HBO shows and movies to watch and then cast them to your Chromecast in order to watch on your TV. The TiVo Roamio OTA will have nothing at all to do with HBO for you -- you cannot record anything from HBO NOW on the TiVo.

You get a free one-month trial to HBO NOW. Before deciding to do away with cable TV, you may want to try out HBO NOW and see you like you using it with your Chromecast.


----------



## stracrb (Sep 22, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> Yes, what you're thinking is correct. You'll subscribe to HBO NOW through your Google Play account (subscription sign-up will be inside the HBO NOW app on your Android phone/tablet). You'll navigate the menus inside that app on your phone/tablet to find HBO shows and movies to watch and then cast them to your Chromecast in order to watch on your TV. The TiVo Roamio OTA will have nothing at all to do with HBO for you -- you cannot record anything from HBO NOW on the TiVo.
> 
> You get a free one-month trial to HBO NOW. Before deciding to do away with cable TV, you may want to try out HBO NOW and see you like you using it with your Chromecast.


Thank you for confirming what I was thinking. The free trial is a good idea! Hopefully, HBO and Tivo will work things out eventually.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

I just switched BACK to TiVo after a 7 year absence. We have a TiVo Bolt and are using it for recording OTA TV. We have also used it to replace the Roku 4 we were using to stream online content ... which is where we get 99% of our video content. Amazon Prime Video and VOD - Check! NetFlix - Check! HBO Now - Not so fast...

I am interested in how others are getting HBO Now for those that have it. Are you casting it to your TiVo like stracrb describes or do you have a second streaming device?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

hfwarner3 said:


> I just switched BACK to TiVo after a 7 year absence. We have a TiVo Bolt+ and are using it for recording OTA TV. We have also used it to replace the Roku 4 we were using to stream online content ... which is where we get 99% of our video content. Amazon Prime Video and VOD - Check! NetFlix - Check! HBO Now - Not so fast...
> 
> I am interested in how others are getting HBO Now for those that have it. Are you casting it to your TiVo like stracrb describes or do you have a second streaming device?


What ?? Bolt+ does NOT do OTA (antenna).


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

thyname said:


> What ?? Bolt+ does NOT do OTA (antenna).


Yep ... sorry ... just a regular Bolt.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

hfwarner3 said:


> I just switched BACK to TiVo after a 7 year absence. We have a TiVo Bolt and are using it for recording OTA TV. We have also used it to replace the Roku 4 we were using to stream online content ... which is where we get 99% of our video content. Amazon Prime Video and VOD - Check! NetFlix - Check! HBO Now - Not so fast...
> 
> I am interested in how others are getting HBO Now for those that have it. Are you casting it to your TiVo like stracrb describes or do you have a second streaming device?


Stracrb is not casting HBO NOW to a TiVo, but rather to a Chromecast. TiVo does have an HBO Go app that works with some cable providers but currently there is no way to use HBO NOW with TiVo. You'll definitely need a second steaming device for that.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Does the current Tivo Amazon app provide access to Showtime and Starz subscription content?

HBO and Cinemax now available through Amazon Prime

HBO Now and Cinemax are now available through Amazon Prime. It would be cool if we didn't have to wait for Tivo and HBO to work something out for HBO Now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only partially. The TiVo app doesn't have direct access to any of the Showtime or Starz stuff, but you can add it to your list via the website and it will show up in the TiVo app as owned content. There is a thread around here somewhere that describes exactly what you can and cannot do with the TiVo app.


----------



## password123456 (Nov 26, 2016)

ok lucky post #69.

Can we then be declarative that "Tivo does not support HBOnow" ?

The idea Dear Tivo, is that users do not want to be switching multiple inputs or devices- they want an all in one solution...not a "some in 1" and some over there, yes just press "input"...no on the other remote...now back up and ok...and...


Tivo is better placed to satisfy "cord-cutters", the quickly growing group of media consumers, than anyone else.
If it is not easy, new customers will not come- and existing customers will not be able to recommend Tivo to others

Mike


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo does not write the apps. So its more like HBO does not support all of their apps for the Tivo platform.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

password123456 said:


> ok lucky post #69.
> 
> Can we then be declarative that "Tivo does not support HBOnow" ?
> 
> ...


FYI the new Amazon App on TiVo supports subscriptions, so you can subscribe to HBO through Amazon now and watch via TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> FYI the new Amazon App on TiVo supports subscriptions, so you can subscribe to HBO through Amazon now and watch via TiVo.


See: Amazon on HBO


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I bet we'll also see Hulu begin offering HBO as an add-on subscription before long, the way they currently do with Showtime. Time Warner, which owns HBO, bought a stake in Hulu a few months back and they have struck a deal with Hulu to offer their cable channels (CNN, TBS, TNT, etc.) as part of Hulu's upcoming live TV service. When that goes live, I'm betting we'll see HBO (and maybe Cinemax too) available as an add-on, both for the original VOD-only tier as well as the new more expensive live+VOD tier.


----------



## markfheil (Mar 22, 2006)

But will guide data reflect that you have an HBO subscription through Amazon? IE, will a show like West World show up in my guide as being available from Amazon Prime?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

markfheil said:


> But will guide data reflect that you have an HBO subscription through Amazon? IE, will a show like West World show up in my guide as being available from Amazon Prime?


I'm pretty sure the answer is no. Both Hulu and Amazon Prime have offered Showtime as an add-on for awhile now but TiVo's program database has never shown Showtime series as being available through either of those sources.

What TiVo would need to do is have extra settings on the Video Providers menu screen so that for Amazon Prime, for instance, you could check off which add-on subscriptions you have attached to it: HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, etc. So then when you searched for or created a OnePass for Westworld, it would show Amazon Prime as a source for that show.

But don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen. TiVo's data for streaming content has gotten worse, not better, lately thanks to the switchover to Rovi data.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure the answer is no. Both Hulu and Amazon Prime have offered Showtime as an add-on for awhile now but TiVo's program database has never shown Showtime series as being available through either of those sources.
> 
> What TiVo would need to do is have extra settings on the Video Providers menu screen so that for Amazon Prime, for instance, you could check off which add-on subscriptions you have attached to it: HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, etc. So then when you searched for or created a OnePass for Westworld, it would show Amazon Prime as a source for that show.
> 
> But don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen. TiVo's data for streaming content has gotten worse, not better, lately thanks to the switchover to Rovi data.


Absolutely agree with you. But I wonder if TiVo will _have_ to go there, feeling the competition. And as we've seen, TiVo never has refrained from going forward even when it still needs to fix/update its current issues--HD screens, anyone?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure the answer is no. Both Hulu and Amazon Prime have offered Showtime as an add-on for awhile now but TiVo's program database has never shown Showtime series as being available through either of those sources.
> 
> What TiVo would need to do is have extra settings on the Video Providers menu screen so that for Amazon Prime, for instance, you could check off which add-on subscriptions you have attached to it: HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, etc. So then when you searched for or created a OnePass for Westworld, it would show Amazon Prime as a source for that show.
> 
> But don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen. TiVo's data for streaming content has gotten worse, not better, lately thanks to the switchover to Rovi data.


I think it will if you turn on the Amazon purchase option, but it will also show everything else that's for sale so not an ideal situation. I don't think there is any way for TiVo to access your Amazon account and know what you've subscribed to or paid for so they can only offer the "free" stuff.


----------



## Anastasia Brown (Feb 10, 2017)

I has this issue paying for HBO Now at first as well and HBO was of no help at all. I was trying to get it on a PS3 without a PlayStation account to pay through. I tried to get it on my phone but I didn't want to pay through Verizon either. What I ended up doing was getting the HBO Now app on a phone with no service through my WiFi and when I couldn't pay through the mobile provider, the app offered to let me through my Google Play account with my credit card. HBO had not given that to me as an option when I spoke to them. 
I have to say it's been great to have all the HBO series available anytime as well as some of the movies, but the service isn't perfect yet. It works pretty well on my phone but on the PS3 it stops and kicks me out frequently, it not up to the level Netflix is at yet and is almost twice the price but has content you can't get elsewhere. I'm sure it will improve with time, but I'd recommend trying as YMMV and you can't beat the free first month.
(I haven't used it on a TiVo as mine is too old. And dying, lol)


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the answer is "no", but will ask anyway. I took advantage of the Hulu/HBO promo for $4.99/mo for 6 months, but I don't think I can actually use it on my TiVo. 

I don't have HBO through my cable provider. The HBO Go app appears to *require* that. There is no place to input login information - it's basically using single sign on via your cable provider. Hulu is *not* listed in the provider list, so I can't choose Hulu as my HBO provider.

And the TiVo Hulu app doesn't support the HBO add-on content. 

Is there any way to get HBO content on my TiVo? (Preferably with 1P support - which would likely require getting HBO Go working; but I'd settle for anything to avoid having to switch inputs on my TV.)

HBO GO Activation


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mrizzo80 said:


> I'm pretty sure the answer is "no", but will ask anyway. I took advantage of the Hulu/HBO promo for $4.99/mo for 6 months, but I don't think I can actually use it on my TiVo.
> 
> I don't have HBO through my cable provider. The HBO Go app appears to *require* that. There is no place to input login information - it's basically using single sign on via your cable provider. Hulu is *not* listed in the provider list, so I can't choose Hulu as my HBO provider.
> 
> ...


Yeah, sadly, you're correct, the answer is no HBO on TiVo for you. Oddly (to me anyway), when you add HBO to a Hulu subscription, it allows you to also watch via the HBO Now app, not the HBO Go app. (HBO Now is the standalone, direct-from-HBO streaming app; HBO Go is the streaming app that's thrown in for free when you get HBO through cable/satellite, and requires you to authenticate with your cable/sat login.)

TiVo doesn't have the HBO Now app. And while it does have a Hulu app, it's an older version that doesn't support new features like the HBO or Cinemax add-ons, or live cable TV. (I think the TiVo Hulu app does support the Showtime add-on, though, which was the very first premium add-on partnership among all streaming services.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't have HBO through my cable provider. The HBO Go app appears to *require* that. There is no place to input login information - it's basically using single sign on via your cable provider. Hulu is *not* listed in the provider list, so I can't choose Hulu as my HBO provider.


What about Amazon Prime w/ the HBO "Channels" subscription?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

HBO does not support TiVos with HBO Now, so the best option will be an update to the Hulu app for the OP. As far as Prime Channels go, IIRC, you select the programs from the Amazon UI, so I assume that means they play through the Prime Video app.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Diana Collins said:


> HBO does not support TiVos with HBO Now, so the best option will be an update to the Hulu app for the OP. As far as Prime Channels go, IIRC, you select the programs from the Amazon UI, so I assume that means they play through the Prime Video app.


Yeah, if you sign up for any of the Amazon Channels add-ons (HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, CBS All Access, etc.), then you can watch that content right in the Prime Video app. (I forget: did Amazon's TiVo app get updated to support all of those add-ons?)

In addition, if you add an HBO subscription to Amazon, you can also watch through the HBO Now (not HBO Go) app (same way if HBO is added to Hulu). If you add Showtime to either your Amazon Prime or Hulu subscriptions, you can also watch through the Showtime Anytime (not Showtime) app.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> What about Amazon Prime w/ the HBO "Channels" subscription?


That would work, but then I'd be paying full price for HBO. At that point, I'd probably just order it through my cable provider so I can use HBO Go in order to leverage it's 1P integration.


----------



## normfromga (Jan 16, 2016)

Currently, if you subscribe to HBO via the Prime Video app, it is completely accessible on your TiVo. If subscribe to HBO via Hulu, it will be not be accessible on your TiVo.


----------

